# Word Macro



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a Macro I've personally found useful. Maybe some of you will find it useful too. 
Copy the Macro below the dotted line

This takes a list of names where the surname comes first as in Jones Bill and swaps them around to read Bill Jones. 
This will change up to a list of 300 names. Alter this to your requirement below in

For i = 1 to 300. Change the 300 to the number you want 

Please note: - This is only suitable for 1 Firstname and 1 Surname. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sub FirstNameFirst()
'
' FirstNameFirst Macro
'
'
For i = 1 To 300
Selection.MoveRight Unit:=wdWord, Count:=1
Selection.MoveRight Unit:=wdWord, Count:=1, Extend:=wdExtend
Selection.Cut
Selection.MoveLeft Unit:=wdWord, Count:=1
Selection.PasteAndFormat (wdPasteDefault)
Selection.MoveLeft Unit:=wdWord, Count:=1
Selection.MoveDown Unit:=wdParagraph, Count:=1
Next i
End Sub


----------

